# Do you hate it when grade A students complain ?



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I was just surfing facebook and came across this comment by a girl saying "man this year is going to be my hardest year in med-school yet."

This post annoyed me to pieces because.... this chick has exonerated almost every final exam since she began !

Me personally, I am a slightly above average student. Most times I get good marks though. Not perfect scores.. but good marks. Being an "A" student has always been a struggle for me. I could have a perfect record all semester long, and then completely f* up an exam...putting myself right back in the 'average' category

I guess, when you're an underdog fighting and struggling... it gets annoying hearing the top-dog say "it's a struggle"



It's like "What struggle ?...every paper you write turns to gold!"


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

She probably said that out of fear. Many straight A students don't like to have their record tarnished. Getting good grades is incredibly important to some people; it's the only thing that some people are really good at.


----------



## cherryglaze (Jul 30, 2013)

maybe behind the scenes they have to work really hard for a good grade? and they are not looking forward to that? actually i dont know my grades are in the dumps


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it shows that even people who are considered by others to be at the top of their game sometimes internally battle insecurity just like everybody else.

So in that way I'm actually sympathetic to the concept that even the best and brightest get nervous about challenges coming their way rather than being cocky and acting like everything is a "no brainer". It makes them seem more human.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Gordom said:


> I think it shows that even people who are considered by others to be at the top of their game sometimes internally battle insecurity just like everybody else.
> 
> *So in that way I'm actually sympathetic to the concept that even the best and brightest get nervous about challenges coming their way rather than being cocky and acting like everything is a "no brainer". It makes them seem more human*.


Really, well how about when I come into my dorm after an exam, wonder if I messed up an entire question and this other guy walks in saying:

" Man...I think I spelt oesophagus wrong...I can't believe I did that ! ...so how did it go for you guys ?"

Isn't that a bit arrogant ?


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> Really, well how about when I come into my dorm after an exam, wonder if I messed up an entire question and this other guy walks in saying:
> 
> " Man...I think I spelt oesophagus wrong...I can't believe I did that ! ...so how did it go for you guys ?"
> 
> Isn't that a bit arrogant ?


I think it depends on the context. It's a little tough to judge without actually knowing the person and whether they are a know-it-all kind of personality who belittles others that don't get what they think should be "common knowledge". If they have an arrogant personality in other ways, then sure- I can see how it would seem like that.

I think sometimes people are just natured to be perfectionists and worry "out loud" about every little thing. I understand how it could be annoying but I doubt they are doing that intentionally to make you feel bad (unless I'm missing something).:stu


----------



## catbreath (Feb 20, 2013)

Her straight A's are probably the only things in her life that make her feel good about herself.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I use to be one of those people i don't post it on facebook but i onced cried because i got an A minus a few times and a C and people were telling me why are you crying you didn't get an F


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

This thread brings back painful memories of my school years. Always seem to surround myself with people who complained about not being perfect. Me I just struggled to stay afloat dealing with SA and feeling I had to work 2x as hard as anyone else to get average grades


----------



## German (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh I agree. I failed Chemistry last year and I had a friend who had an A- and he was always whining about how Chemistry is too hard. I think instead of whining, he should have tutored me!!


----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh im the opposite, Im always bragging about how easy it is for me and how i dont need to study much to get A's while my friends study more and get worse marks. ONe of the few self-esteem boosters I have lol


----------



## FluffyYellowDuck (Aug 2, 2013)

*Dude....*

So what?
Is she supposed to go "Oh, I'm totally gonna ace this."?
Because that is a lot of bull right there.
Top-dogs tend to have very high expectations to live up to.
The pressure is intense. Mistakes are not tolerable.
Say a four time olympic champion is entering the games again...
You don't think he's gonna feel the pressure?


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I do hate it. Last year my friend complained about getting a B or C, meanwhile I flunked nearly every class at the end of the year thanks to my depression and anxiety. And it gets even better, as last year the counselor told me that if I fail math this year I'll have to be held back. Even if I get good grades in every other subject. Right, tell the depressed one that they'll likely be held back.


----------



## BlackRose12 (Oct 22, 2011)

It is fear and anxiety. Not all straight A students are genious and most of them have to work hard in order to get perfect scores. When you are obsessed with something, things are just white or black.


----------



## Miss Imaginary (Jul 4, 2012)

I was an A student and although yes I'll admit I did find a lot of things easier than others I had my fair share of pressure. I got a C- for one assignment (a presentation of course) and my mother screamed at me, and accused me of 'throwing my future away'. 

In Uni I was a mediocre student - as a result the pressure I received from myself and others was far less.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Miss Imaginary said:


> I was an A student and although yes I'll admit I did find a lot of things easier than others I had my fair share of pressure. I got a C- for one assignment (a presentation of course) and my mother screamed at me, and accused me of 'throwing my future away'.
> 
> In Uni I was a mediocre student - as a result the pressure I received from myself and others was far less.


Every year I say that I am going to come off with a better performance than the last.... but it just levels out instead. Oh how I would love to return to days when teachers talked about me in the teachers' lounge....it made me feel like I had a talent.

...Sometimes I feel like this guy that is *competent* at many things...but *excellent* in none.

I am a good medical student, but I am not at the top of the class.

I am a competent guitarist, but I can't do solo's and stuff. I don't have the musical talent to justify leave medical school and go to music school.

I can draw, but I am no painter.

I can sing...fairly well ...but it's nothing that anyone has ever held their breath for.

I love running long distance, but I have never placed in a marathon race.

I'm just to ___ing average !


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

yes! Omg when I was in high school and I got sick on test day and was allowed to take it a day later, all the straight A students got mad that I got an extra day to study, lol, like as if I actually used that day to study. That's just one example, but yeah the self righteous straight A students can be really annoying.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

lisac1919 said:


> yes! Omg when I was in high school and I got sick on test day and was allowed to take it a day later, all the straight A students got mad that I got an extra day to study, lol, like as if I actually used that day to study. That's just one example, but yeah the self righteous straight A students can be really annoying.


I remember how last semester the straight A students were trying to push all the exams into 1 week based on the excuse of "we all need a long summer break." (*nevermind the fact that the very students pushing for early exams, are the ones who exhonerated the exams !*)

Yea sure I need a summer break, but unlike your highness ...I actually have an exam o study for, and I also *need to pass my exams to enjoy* my summer break.

Luckily us normal students had the majority, to overturn such a selfish proposal.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Some people actually work their butts off in order to make straight A's. It sounds like most of y'all are in high school, but I'm in college and make straight A's because I spend hours and hours studying and learning. Straight A's don't magically appear on my work.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

MissyH said:


> Some people actually work their butts off in order to make straight A's. It sounds like most of y'all are in high school, but I'm in college and make straight A's because I spend hours and hours studying and learning. Straight A's don't magically appear on my work.


Ma'am whilst I can respectfully agree that you do work hard. Do not for a minute assume that other people aren't working as hard as you are.

Everyone has things that comes easier to them. I can spend 4 hours playing guitar and learn 5 songs. Someone else will only learn 3 songs. Just because I learnt more songs than him, it doesn't mean that the other doesn't work.

For your information I have been both an A student and an average student. So I know what it's like to work hard and get straight A's. I also know what it's like to work hard and not get straight A's.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

I wasn't implying that those who don't make straight A's don't work hard, I was merely saying that some people bust their butts to get their A's.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

grades are for p****es


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol nicely put, and yes of course.
Just another reason to give up on school.


----------



## hawker (Aug 9, 2013)

I think, as an A student, they need to work very hard to keep up with other's expectation. And low grade are unbearable. I think you know how it feels when falling from the top to the bottom. It was horrible. I'm a grade A student, not the best student in my class. But when i got a D from a test, my classmates looked at me and say something like: "why do you get a D? You're always so intelligent". My parents scolded me, made me study even harder, while my older brother who got the same grade haven't been told anything because he's not a high- grade student. 
What i'm saying is people with high grades must work hard to remain top, because too many pressure had been put at them. So it's normal that they get worried. They are normal people, not God to have good grades without studying


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I make pretty ****ty grades on tests, but somehow I usually come out of the class with an A or B. The snooty all A's students who make good grades on everyone bug the **** out of me, but they're that way because their parents are up their *** all the time. My parents are, too, I'm just not smart enough to make good test grades


----------



## kylieky (Jul 4, 2012)

I might possibly be one of those people, but I try not to complain about my grades even though I end up doing well. But this explains it.



InfiniteBlaze said:


> She probably said that out of fear. Many straight A students don't like to have their record tarnished. Getting good grades is incredibly important to some people; it's the only thing that some people are really good at.


Especially the last part. I'm trying to find something else that I can invest my time in and be good at so that Im not constantly obsessed with even the most insignificant of assignments, or so it doesnt hurts so much when I don't do well on something.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

kylieky said:


> I might possibly be one of those people, but I try not to complain about my grades even though I end up doing well. But this explains it.
> 
> *Especially the last part. I'm trying to find something else that I can invest my time in and be good at so that Im not constantly obsessed with even the most insignificant of assignments, or so it doesnt hurts so much when I don't do well on something*.


Yes well this is where I am at too. In high school, I was in the books, all the time, everyday. It got me good grades... got me to the top of the class ....but did nothing for my general sense of life. I spent all my weekends studying instead of socializing.

At the end of high school that's when it hit me: after high school is college, after college is Med school and after that is specialization ...and I will be in my 30's.

If I continue this way, my entire youth will pass me by and I will never know anything more than booksmarts, and I will never cure my SA.

Now, I also know that I'm not the kind of guy that can participate in a million clubs and still get 100%. (I have seen people like that in real life....they have such an incredibly active social life, yet are at the top of the class ...I don't get it)

I just don't have that kind of talent.

So when I made that decision ...I already knew that, I would start seeing more 80%'s in my grades. But...it's just that:
"What's the use of wasting your whole life chasing after prestige, if you have nobody to enjoy the journey with.

All I can say is hat's off to the straight A students. I wish I knew what it took to be a straight A student *and have a social life.*
I have never figured out that balance. It's either I put my social life on the back burner and get straight A's ...or I live a little and my grades slip to B's.


----------



## DrewDarling (Aug 15, 2013)

Some high grading students are pressured to be perfect, so nothing is good enough. They constantly worry about grades, and study all the time. They may be disliked for what seems to be arrogance, but is really genuine worry.


----------



## Ukulele (Aug 4, 2013)

You do realize that straight A students are hardworkers right? It's not that they find everything extremely easy or "every paper they write turns to gold", they are responsible, perseverant people. And it's normal that they feel scared of the challenge a semester can pose when teachers talk about exams and final projects from day.


----------

